# Has anyone tried EMDR?



## silver777 (Mar 20, 2011)

Has anybody tried this treatment, apparently it is remarkably good


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

silver777 said:


> Has anybody tried this treatment, apparently it is remarkably good


No, but what does emdr stand for?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

eye movement desensitization ....something.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

... Reprocessing. 
I read a book on this, and of course that book made it sound very effective. I have seen other favorable reports though, from various sources. I am curious enough to try it myself. It is reportedly best for trauma, however, as opposed to sustained anxiety, but I think it's still worth a closer look.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I have tried it once. Unfortunately I don't have many good things to say about it. I've heard it works for some people but if you are prone to motion sickness I would be wary. It gave me a terrible headache and nausea.


----------

